# American in the Netherlands.



## moonfaev (Jan 31, 2008)

I am orginally from Georgia but moved to the netherlands after living with my husband for 8 months in the USA. We moved to the netherlands to be closer to his family and make it easier for us to get a good income coming in. Our daughter was born in the netherlands. I just moved to Eindhoven a few months ago and am just looking for new people to talk to. I have been in Holland for about a year and a half. I am still getting used to the city life. lol


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We're a diverse group here - a little bit from all over though I believe someone has recently turned up living in Eindhoven.

One suggestion for getting to know folks in your area (and in your situation) is to check out the FAWCO groups in your area. FAWCO is the Federation of American Womens Clubs Overseas - website here: FAWCO - Member Clubs

Although as an expat, you may not necessarily want to spend all your time with other Americans, the FAWCO clubs are a good place to start meeting people - and you can always branch out to local clubs later on. There may well be other English language or expat groups in and around Eindhoven, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome! I see you found our Eindhoven group! I´m posting this while talking to a man who grew up near there. It seems to be Eindhoven week.


----------

